# gasoline stations



## cda (Nov 20, 2015)

Am I missing it in the IFC.

Drive Load for a gasoline station underground storage tanks??

Is there a  minumum required drive limit for the lids in the drive, covering the various tank holes??

Ran into this today, when a tow truck parked on one and broke it::

I have not seen the composite material lids before.

http://www.earthsafe.com/sites/default/files/documents/pdf/EBW.DS.FRC%20Manholes_0.pdf


----------



## north star (Nov 20, 2015)

*& : & : &*

cda,

See this link for an explanation of your "psi loading

of manhole covers" from the American Association of

State Highway Transportation Officials ( AASHTO  ):

*http://precast.org/2012/11/manhole-frame-and-cover-load-bearing-definitions/*



*& : & : &*


----------



## Msradell (Nov 20, 2015)

Along the same lines is there a specification for the elevation of these covers? Recently I think some stations with them having a considerable elevation above the surrounding pavement even when they are in the areas where cars regularly travel. They certainly seem like a hazard.


----------



## Phil (Nov 21, 2015)

The 2015 IBC doesn't have loads when the area does not restrict access to vehicles over 10,000 lbs. Section 1607.7.1 says it should be designed for the loads specified in the locally adopted codes and specifications for roads and bridges.

If you go back to the 2009 IBC, table 1607.6 specifies loads for heavy trucks . An HS20-44 (tractor trailers) concentrated load is 18,000 lb for moment (bending) and 26,000 lb for shear. An HS15-44 (big 2 axel truck) concentrated load is 13,500 lb for moment (bending) and 19,500 lb for shear.


----------

